# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  لو سمحتوا ممكن مساعدة

## um noor

*السلام عليكم...* 

اتمنى تساعدوني يمكن تنحل المشكلة ولاتخلوا موضوعي كذا بدون ردود :weird: 

انا احب الصور والخلفيات المتحركة كانت عندي بالكمبيوتر الثابت تتحرك وماشية تمام

لكن المشكلة عندي في اللاب توب انه لا الخلفية ولاصور المسنجر تتحرك  :sad2: 

الوندوز المثبت في الاب توب هو 7 

وياليت تفيدوني اذا تشتغل الصور المتحركة غلى وندوز xp


وعذرا على الأطالة .

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يلزمك تنزلي اخر اصدار من المسنجر ..

اضغطي على هنا 

واضغطي على كلمة تنزيل ..

وبعدها نصبي البرنامج ..

وان شاء الله بيضبط معاك ..

هذا الا فهمته بخصوص الصور التحركة في المسنجر ..

غير كذا الرجاء التوضيح ..

يعطيكِ العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## um noor

*مشكور أخوي  شبكة الناصرة لاهنت* 

*ليس المقصود فقط صور المسنجر بل خلفية سطح المكتب* 

*أنا عاملة شبكة منزلية بين الكمبيوتر الثابت واللاب توب* 

*لمن احط بالمسنجر صورة متحركة بالثابت تصير ايضا باللاب توب*

*لكن اذا حفظت صورة متحركة من نفس اللاب توب او اني حفظتها بالمستندات وسويت ليها معاينة ماتتحرك اصلا* 

*كما لو حفظت صورة ثابتة ونفس الشي مع سطح المكتب بالثابت تتحرك اهنا لا مع سطح المكتب ثابته ايضا* 

*ومرة ثانية اشكر مرورك*

----------

